# Proofing Yeast?



## crewsk (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm trying to keep my hands busy today so I have decided to make some focaccia. Now my question is this, how long does it take for yeast to proof?
Here is the recipe that I'm using http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=3596


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 28, 2004)

About 5-10 minutes, crewsk.  Once it looks foamy, you're good to go.  If it doesn't get foamy in that amount of time, then either
1. yeast was old and dead
2. your water was too hot, killing the little guys
3. your water wasn't warm enough

(Keep up the good work!   )


----------



## crewsk (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks PA! One other question, I know I have been told a thousand times but what should the water temp be? My brain is going on shutdown today!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 28, 2004)

Standard is anything between 85 and 105--anything that feels comfortably warm on your wrist.

Also, don't add salt until you have flour mixed in.  Sugar helps it proof better (usually about 1Tbsp).

Hope this helps!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 28, 2004)

That helps very much! Thanks again!!


----------



## Russell (Dec 28, 2004)

I usually proof my yeast in 110 degree water.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 28, 2004)

My water was about 110 or so(I think  ). Anyway, I just took the focaccia out of the oven & since I couldn't wait for it too cool, I had a piece. It turned out really good!  As a bonus, the kneading really felt good!!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> My water was about 110 or so(I think  ). Anyway, I just took the focaccia out of the oven & since I couldn't wait for it too cool, I had a piece. It turned out really good!  As a bonus, the kneading really felt good!!



Glad it was good, Crewsk!  I love kneading bread--it's a wonderful stress reducer.  Did the altoids help you at all?


----------



## crewsk (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes, the Altoids are helping a lot! It seems that as long as I keep something in my mouth, I do pretty good.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

Good for you!  How many days has it been now?


----------



## crewsk (Dec 29, 2004)

Today will be the first totally smoke free day. Yesterday I only had 6.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

Good for you!  Hang in there and let me know if there's anything I can do to help


----------



## crewsk (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks, I will! You are helping just by checking up on me!  Today should go pretty good since I'm getting ready to go to my parents & I don't smoke around them at all.


----------



## Russell (Dec 29, 2004)

crewsk, I would love to know your foccocia recipe! please post or PM!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

miguzigoldfish said:
			
		

> crewsk, I would love to know your foccocia recipe! please post or PM!



Here it is, goldfish!
http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=3596


----------



## Russell (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks PA!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks PA!!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

No problem!  Didn't mean to step on toes, but I'd copied it yesterday so remembered that you'd posted the link.  Once DH is on a break from South Beach I plan to make it, too.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 29, 2004)

Not to worry, no toe stepping done here!


----------



## Russell (Dec 29, 2004)

fococcia just came out of the oven. i bit of a struggle getting it ou of the pan, but it's delicious


----------



## crewsk (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm glad it turned out good for you miguzi!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

miguzigoldfish said:
			
		

> fococcia just came out of the oven. i bit of a struggle getting it ou of the pan, but it's delicious



Gee, you didn't waste any time did you?!?!


----------



## Caine (Dec 31, 2004)

My Stats:
Your Quit Date is:  11/25/2004 11:23:00 AM  

Time Smoke-Free: 35 days, 11 hours, 26 seconds  

Cigarettes NOT smoked: 1064  

Lifetime Saved:  8 days, 3 hours  

Money Saved: $162.75 

Altoids work well for small cravings, so does some real heavy duty gum like Dentyne Ice, but for the really bad cravings, nothing beats a menthol eucalyptus cough drop!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 6, 2005)

*re proofing AD yeast*

for my humble opinion on proofing yeast, see http://home.earthlink.net/~myjunketc/data/yeast.htm


----------



## jasonr (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't bother waiting for AD yeast to proof anymore. I just put it in the water, and then mix it up with a whisk until it dissolves. The trouble is, AD yeast doesn't always foam up when you dissolve it, even with ample sugar, yet it always seems to work, no matter what.  

The one strange thing I have noticed is that all cookbooks and recipes claim that yeast should be dissolved in tepid/lukewarm water, which they put at 105-115 F. However, at this temperature, the water is clearly somewhat hot, and not what I'd call lukewarm. Typically, kitchen sink hot water taps seem to put out water between 100 and 125 F. I don't understand why they'd claim the water needs to be lukewarm, when this is clearly not the case. My thermometers can't all be wrong.


----------

